

Animated 3D X-Wing in pure CSS and HTML - Gigablah
http://codepen.io/juliangarnier/pen/hzDAF/left

======
Sami_Lehtinen
Ugly Z-buffer issues? Didn't look good at all. First thought was that they
failed. Maybe it's on purpose, but it's still really ugly.

------
augbot
100% Nerd Vitamins, thank you for making my evening better.

